# Warre beekeeping in Montgomery County, MD



## Lostfrog (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm not in your area but I had Warre hives for awhile and really enjoyed them. Minimal management is the nice thing about the Warre concept, your bees are left to draw natural comb and if they cross comb or if there are attachments, it's not as critical as other systems since you harvest the whole box. However, just like with any system, if your summer is not great or your winter a really bad one, you may have to feed if their stores are low to get them to the next season, or you can choose not to. Same for the mite treatments, they will more than likely still have mites since that is an issue all over the country now. You can choose to treat or not. I know several beekeepers in my area that do not treat with miticides, haven't for years, they make their own powdered sugar and they will dust the bees to help dislodge the mites.


----------

